# Post up pics of your dogs in UKC cond. and ADBA cond.



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I got this great idea for this thread when reading the thread about the difference in APBT/Amstaffs. Which lead me to the thought that APBT's can be confused with Amstaffs when they are conditioned for the UKC show ring. Well I know there are a lot of dual registered dogs out there. So I thought it would be fun to see people's dogs conditioned for both rings. So post up a pic of your dog in UKC form and one in ADBA form. 

I will use Matrix's Persephone as an example, she is the only dual GR CH for ADBA/UKC And what a nice example she is!  *THIS IS NOT MY DOG!* She is owned by Reloaded Kennels.

UKC









VS

ADBA


----------



## Kathleen (Apr 3, 2011)

That is not my idea of a UKC standard.. I will find a picture what I think they should look like.. be right back


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Kathleen said:


> That is not my idea of a UKC standard.. I will find a picture what I think they should look like.. be right back


Well obviously the judges thought this was the idea of the UKC standard.  This dog is the ONLY dog to ever Grand Champion in both registries. Dogs generally have to go to a lot of shows to earn points towards their champion titles. And therefore be seen by a lot of judges.


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

They both look really nice


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I think it is awesome that it is the same dog and you can get that look from just exercise and feeding.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I show my dogs in the same condition for both registries, I am sick of having to make my APBT's look fat just so a judge can say they are pretty....... Yeah I am not a fan of conformation but I will still go show my dogs. I would rather prove my dog is a real APBT by doing something like sports. While it is nice to a CH title in the show ring that really means little when you think of the worth of a dog. If you have a pretty dog that does nothing but lay around and maybe chase a flirt pole from time to time should we really call that breed worthy? dunno I guess this struck a nerve that you had no intentions of hitting  This little rant is also in no way directed at Casey's dog who I have seen in person at is a great dog but rather to conformation people in general. In the ADBA you have all these kennels who travel all over the country going from show to show to get points for conformation. Again you are paying for someone to tell you your dog is pretty and basically that's it. Many also think they have the baddest dog if they are acting a fool on leash. I may let my boys mouth off onleash at the show but then could go do Schutzhund, agility, or Obed. They have more of a function than just being "pretty".
How does that test any temperament, smarts, or function of the dog? I will give more credit to those that have working titles in addition to conformation titles. There are many great breed champions that are also WP Ch's or do other sports that test the dogs ability. A good example is GR CH III Ozzy (who is the half brother to my pups) who is not only a 3 time Gr Ch but also a CH in WP. That is a real bulldog who has great beauty but also can work like freight train on the track.

OMG also all the show drama makes me want to puke! There are bitter words and lies going around with many of the west coast UKC dog showers and they are just fighting among themselves and for what? Who's fat butt dog wins at the UKC show?......:flush::hammer:

ok sorry I'm done


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

lol Geez Lisa, tell us what you really feel!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Lisa I was just making a point about that in another thread lol. How these adba shows have turned into conditioning contests it's not even about who's dog is conformationally correct now it's all about how conditioned they are and let's not talk about the lazy owners who use the food bowl as means of conditioning because they are too lazy to actually put in the real work it takes to properly condition a dog. SMH


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

i am glad you posted these pic I was thinking of this dog this am when I read a thread. I think a lot of thought (for the most part ) goes into the bleedings of Conformation dogs. So it is great to produce Ch. do believe that a real dog should be able to do more than look pretty, but they should look the part too. Yeah people out there have there problems with each other but so do the people in Sch clubs. I do French ring and Sch the people in my Sch club never can say anything good about french ring but that doesn't stop me from doing both.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Kathleen said:


> That is not my idea of a UKC standard.. I will find a picture what I think they should look like.. be right back


She didn't ask for a standard interpretation. She asked about conditioning.

Factoid about Persephone. She's a GRCH I in ADBA as of last year I think. I love her. I got to watch her for a while last year. I've wanted a Sephie baby since she was 2 years old. 

I don't like having to fatten my dog up for UKC, but I also don't see the point of extreme lean-ness for ADBA. I do the work for ADBA because I like the challenge, and Terra is so much fun to work with that I never need an excuse to do something with her. But I *don't* think conditioning should define the dog. It should be the icing on the cake. ie, choosing between two equal dogs, let the conditioning be the deciding factor. But I've seen ADBA shows where the younger classes were being put up according to conditioning, and that's just wrong IMO. Titles and ribbons should never override a dog's health. That goes the same for developing puppies and the older guys.

Here is Terra _almost _ADBA weight:










And here is Terra at just a good healthy weight. I showed her UKC at this weight, she was probably too light. I have a hard time showing her like a fatted calf. LOL!










I really like her at this weight: She shows a bit more bulky muscle, but it looks good on her. This was during a period of a lot of weight training.










And here she is HOG FAT.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Here's an oldie. Priest was working on ADBA shape, but we were probably doing too much weight and resistance with him to really make it work. He had a bulky muscle type. We should have done a lot more cardio. But we were learning at the time.

















(A great picture ruined by a dang weed. LOL!)

And the beeeeeeast with a little more weight on him.


















I miss that nugget-head.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

so we have yet t sow in the UKC but here is what dooney looked like when we met a judge to see him to get him registered with the UKC. This is what he looks like year around but he is a spoiled inside dog.








And here he is at the ADBA nationals


----------



## motocross308 (Oct 5, 2010)

brock ukc 
he would get murdered adba.
i plan to get a abda dog for sports when the right one comes along 
brock will do ukc conf and WP if its still around 
hes gonna pull regardless 
on the left is my brock 
on the right is howards buffy i believe
on a side note , brock is only 7 months old here so i hadnt worked him too much


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

I <3 Terra


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Great pics everyone!


----------



## apbtproud (May 28, 2008)

bahamutt99 said:


> I don't like having to fatten my dog up for UKC, but I also don't see the point of extreme lean-ness for ADBA. I do the work for ADBA because I like the challenge, and Terra is so much fun to work with that I never need an excuse to do something with her. But I *don't* think conditioning should define the dog. It should be the icing on the cake. ie, choosing between two equal dogs, let the conditioning be the deciding factor. But I've seen ADBA shows where the younger classes were being put up according to conditioning, and that's just wrong IMO. Titles and ribbons should never override a dog's health. That goes the same for developing puppies and the older guys.


That is something I have wondered. I think some people do go to the extreme to condition the dogs. Like I had always known that pups should be pups,and don't worry about it in the ring. They are to just have fun, but I have seen at some adba shows that there are only a few pups having puppy fat. The others are dried out, and if those are being put up well that is just encouraging everyone else to condition their pups. Not good...


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

I have seen a couple of judges go up to people and say hey that dog is to skinny. That's why you didn't place higher.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Shes Got Heart said:


> lol Geez Lisa, tell us what you really feel!


lol sorry about that!


Sadie said:


> Lisa I was just making a point about that in another thread lol. How these adba shows have turned into conditioning contests it's not even about who's dog is conformationally correct now it's all about how conditioned they are and let's not talk about the lazy owners who use the food bowl as means of conditioning because they are too lazy to actually put in the real work it takes to properly condition a dog. SMH


:goodpost:



Rudy4747 said:


> I have seen a couple of judges go up to people and say hey that dog is to skinny. That's why you didn't place higher.


:goodpost: That's good some of those dogs are way too skinny and losing muscle tone


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I do agree with you Lisa, I don't like to see dogs with just conformation titles in their names. I like to see working titles as well. I think conformation titles just say that the dog fits the breed standard and is a good example of the breed. But the working titles say that the dog can also perform which is a very good thing with our breed.


----------



## SouthernMystery (Feb 20, 2011)

This brings me to a question ice wanted answered for awhile. What is a good ukc condition method? I want sabrina to have some bulky muscle, yet not look to skinny.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

would say some Drag sledding(3*4 times a week not to heavy). and hand walking couple miles a day will do fine. That is what we do in the none ADBA show months and Dooney still looks trim and Muscular without all the fine details. In the show season we drag every day. Maybe 1 off per 7 days. But walk everyday. Heavy weigh pull days 2 miles light or no weight pull days 4 mile hand walk then treadmill time if more is needed. I feed 1 cup in the AM and 1 and a half in the evening year around. He is inside dog.


----------



## SouthernMystery (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks, ill be site to buy her a weight pulling harness and let her pull some. Of course it won't be to heavy or anything. Maybe 24-50llbs? After pulling a good reward of going to the lake and swimming for hours. She only gets fed two in a half cups of from and natural balence(mixed together).
For right now, well stick to her food,swimming, and walking.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Swimming is awesome for great condition I just get to as much as I would like.


----------



## Kathleen (Apr 3, 2011)

Shes Got Heart said:


> Well obviously the judges thought this was the idea of the UKC standard.  This dog is the ONLY dog to ever Grand Champion in both registries. Dogs generally have to go to a lot of shows to earn points towards their champion titles. And therefore be seen by a lot of judges.


I am sorry you misunderstood me. I didn't say your dog wasn't UKC. When I go to the events, the UKC standard dogs look different, to me, then what you posted.... and quite frankly, YOUR DOG LOOKS BETTER! Def, my style!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Kathleen said:


> I am sorry you misunderstood me. I didn't say your dog wasn't UKC. When I go to the events, the UKC standard dogs look different, to me, then what you posted.... and quite frankly, YOUR DOG LOOKS BETTER! Def, my style!


Thank you but she is not my dog, she is owned by Reloaded Kennels and bred by Matrix Kennels.


----------



## motocross308 (Oct 5, 2010)

SouthernMystery said:


> Thanks, ill be site to buy her a weight pulling harness and let her pull some. Of course it won't be to heavy or anything. Maybe 24-50llbs? After pulling a good reward of going to the lake and swimming for hours. She only gets fed two in a half cups of from and natural balence(mixed together).
> For right now, well stick to her food,swimming, and walking.


you can just start with an old tire


----------



## Indie (Sep 29, 2010)

If I were to show ADBA and UKC, I'd show Indie in the same condition for both. I know a Am. Bully breeder who shows some of his dogs UKC and ABKC. He said to prep for an ABKC show, he would basically keep the dog in a crate for a few weeks, only taking it out to potty, and feed them satin balls to put weight on. Then work it off for a UKC show. That, to me, is DISGUSTING. 

This is how I show Indie, and I will continue to condition her for the WP track, and show her at the same time. I need to take new pics.. she's a bit bigger and in better shape now. 









I HATE looking at pics of UKC dogs in what I call "AmStaff" Condition... Heck, I hate looking at fat AmStaffs! If I had an AKC dog, you better believe they'd be conditioned.


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

I don't have any pictures of my own to share.

But here's a link to one, it shows him at UKC weight and ADBA weight.
Caragan Kennel - American Pit Bull Terriers


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Excellent post Celestial! That dog looks like a completely different dog in those pics!


----------



## motocross308 (Oct 5, 2010)

Indie said:


> If I were to show ADBA and UKC, I'd show Indie in the same condition for both. I know a Am. Bully breeder who shows some of his dogs UKC and ABKC. He said to prep for an ABKC show, he would basically keep the dog in a crate for a few weeks, only taking it out to potty, and feed them satin balls to put weight on. Then work it off for a UKC show. That, to me, is DISGUSTING.
> 
> This is how I show Indie, and I will continue to condition her for the WP track, and show her at the same time. I need to take new pics.. she's a bit bigger and in better shape now.
> 
> ...


i love inders so much ! give her a big hug for me and sondra and brock!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Yes Taz is gorgeous!! for the dogs I have seen winning in the UKC the way they condition them is over feeding and fat right off the couch.......


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

So you are saying... winning a UKC show doesn't take as much work as an ADBA show? lol


----------



## apbtproud (May 28, 2008)

I don't work out my boy; he looks good just what god gave him, lololol
The only time I work him out is for weight pulling but besides that he goes from the couch to the show ring to WINS!! 
Here is his freestack,


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Mad love for Jabar.

@ Megs, it doesn't take as much physical work to get a dog in shape for UKC as it does for ADBA, but most people still do work their dogs because they want them to be fit. IMO, both registries have their easy parts and their tough parts. In UKC, the dogs have to deal with being man-handled by a stranger, and that can weed out soft, aggro or shy temperaments (or at least it should). And they have to focus on their handler in the (often _close_) presence of other dogs, something that isn't really required in ADBA. Its a different sort of challenge, especially with a hot, drivey dog. A hog-fat UKC show winner might be laughed out of the ADBA ring, but a loudmouth ADBA winner would be dismissed from the UKC ring. That's why I hold a special place in my heart for the dogs who can do both.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Well said Lindsay!  I didn't know that about UKC shows, about them being handled by strangers.


----------



## apbtproud (May 28, 2008)

She means strangers as "the judges". In UKC the judge comes up to your dog and is all over him/her checking the bite, touches his head, chest, basically all around the body- even testicles.


----------



## motocross308 (Oct 5, 2010)

apbtproud said:


> She means strangers as "the judges". In UKC the judge comes up to your dog and is all over him/her checking the bite, touches his head, chest, basically all around the body- even testicles.


yeah brock was a lil wtf over the groping the 1st time .


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Yep. That's what I was referring to. Some of the nicest dogs in the world still don't like a stranger taking that level of familiarity with them.


----------



## shadowwolf (Dec 5, 2008)

ADBA









UKC


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

bahamutt99 said:


> Yep. That's what I was referring to. Some of the nicest dogs in the world still don't like a stranger taking that level of familiarity with them.


Yep and that goes for all dogs. My wife was at a show a few years ago where an Amstaff sent a judge to hospital. Not a good day out.


----------



## 00 S/C Lightning (Apr 7, 2010)

Remember my word lisa...... Remember my word

I have shown onyx in akc/ukc once each. Conditioned the same both times. Light weight of all the entries and lean apperance


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I love me some Ryker!


----------

